# Chimney with no house.....



## webbie (Feb 20, 2009)

But a great chimney and location.

Something about chimneys just standing by themselves...or, even fell down by themselves......the last part of a house to go.


----------



## savageactor7 (Feb 20, 2009)

...every chimney has a story.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 20, 2009)

I can be pathetically empathetic and I went through a stage where things like that upset me and often even made mine eyes water thinking about the history behind it.  It was very sad to see what was left of someone's dreams and hard work.  Thanks for not scoffing.
Those chimneys don't last long around here unless hidden in the woods.  The brick and stone is too valuable.
Dad had some land in Hamlin on the Brick School House Road which had the brick shell of the one room school house on it.
He came home from Florida one winter and it was gone.
He did get the corner stone.  On the back side was a tombstone with misprints.  It was resourceful of someone.  
I think that may be around here someplace.  I wanted to make a coffee table out of it and have it be able to swivel to show both sides.
I gotta go dump some coffee.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 20, 2009)

Our local volunteer firefighters save a LOT of these, along with basements...
Most of these fires are started by folks who ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT have fire in their homes...
One guy shoveled the ashes out of his Oslo into a cardboard box which he then put on his porch...
He & his family are still here to talk about it...


----------



## colebrookman (Feb 20, 2009)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Our local volunteer firefighters save a LOT of these, along with basements...
> Most of these fires are started by folks who ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT have fire in their homes...
> One guy shoveled the ashes out of his Oslo into a cardboard box which he then put on his porch...
> He & his family are still here to talk about it...


We must have his cousin up here.  Same cardboard box, on deck, FD pulls up to a nude homeowner desperately trying to put the fire out.  Shows that we should all take fire seriously.  If you really want to save your house and family just install working fire sprinklers; best fire prevention ever.   Be safe.
Ed


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2009)

This one is on an island where stone is something you have to clear away from everywhere...actually, it is on 3rd beach in Middletown, RI near Newport.
This should show position:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19187633


----------



## webbie (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's one that is tough to recognize....

It is a chimney built of cement and seashells - part of a house that was built on top of an Indian Mound in FL - these mounds were piled up by the native americans there. A white settler of the area built his house on top.

This is in Palmetto, south of Tampa Bay.


----------



## hookspacken (Feb 20, 2009)

I have driven by some of these on my way up to the adirondacks when we go camping, always makes me stop and think what, why and when.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 20, 2009)

Ya, gets your mind turning.  I almost went to school for archaeology- these sorts of remnants really get me.

Worn tools at the flea market, and hand made crafts with mark of the maker (fingerprints on pottery, tool marks on an old bow) really make me feel a connection.

Thanks for that photo


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of old cabins, mining dredges, old paddle wheelers along the river, etc...  here that makes my mind feel the same way that you guys speak of.  Its good stuff for the brain as it helps keep life simple.


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 21, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :question:   Esplane Czar. Me not get me thinx


----------



## Dix (Feb 21, 2009)

There was an old home across the street from me, young couple had, lost it to divorce/foreclosure.

4 years later, the house gets pretty much leveled, except for the chimney and attached wall. Lovely house now, with the same chimney that was there when I was a kid (40+ yrs ago).

Pretty cool.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 21, 2009)

The Microsoft Maps Live product is pretty neat.  They seem to use aerial photos:
http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...&scene=32662347&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&encType=1


----------



## webbie (Feb 21, 2009)

That is cool.
I think I heard they were taken by helicopter.
Google Earth is pretty cool on a fast computer also......you can fly right over things, etc.....

All this technology, and yet we still don't have a lot of orgasmatrons. It makes you wonder about humanity.


----------



## WoodMann (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah- passing by some of these makes you stop and wonder. Just like at the junkyard, every car has a story...................


----------



## fossil (Feb 22, 2009)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> The Microsoft Maps Live product is pretty neat.  They seem to use aerial photos...



That_ is _pretty interesting.  I can nail the shots of my house almost to the day, as there's a cement truck delivering concrete for the footings for our bedroom extension...had to be right about June 1st this past year.  As I swivel the shots around (N-E-S-W), it's obvious that the four views were from at least two different different days.  Good shots, though.  I'd like to have some new ones since the remodel was completed.  I'll send Bill Gates an e-mail.   ;-P   Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 22, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> velvetfoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've been there before and it hasn't changed.  Our pics must be close to ten years old.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 22, 2009)

The shots of my place are about two years old.
We used pics of comparable places to fight our assessment.


----------



## North of 60 (Feb 22, 2009)

CZARCAR said:
			
		

> north of 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OK now hit me with a piece of southern oak. Still dont know what you are getting @.
N of 60


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 23, 2009)

colebrookman said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . . and of course another important life's lesson here is to always wear your knickers when you're attempting to put out a fire in your home so you don't burn anything important.


----------

